# A teaser from Book 2



## reptile logic (May 11, 2016)

The book is not complete, but this passage will make it into the final work. Enjoy.

 DA Barr, Copyright May 2016, all rights reserved.

… The efte` walked into the bar. He searched for the one who had refused him earlier. He was Alpha after all and the clan could not forgive him if he failed to challenge the decision.

There he was, soft-looking and nearly hairless; typical for his species, so Alpha had heard. The human was roughly the same size as he. He had light brown skin that faded to pale in places occasionally uncovered by his clothing when he moved. His hair was white; the efte` had learned that the hair color indicated age. It was also rumored by many that he was among the ancient of his kind. It was the clan leader’s duty to challenge this person. He would take no pleasure in this confrontation. He was in his prime and held no doubts about who would win a contest of strength and wills. He was escorted by four of his closest kin, three brothers and a cousin. They hung back while Alpha approached the warrior.

“I understand some people are harder to get through to than others but the answer is still no,” voiced the human without giving the courtesy of facing the clan leader. This was an insult. The body language stated clearly that the human viewed him, clan leader, as not only unworthy of a face to face meeting but also demonstrated that the human considered the leader as no threat to it. This could not be overlooked.

“You have refused my petition and you have just insulted me and my clan. You must face me and explain. In my home this would call for combat,” spoke the alpha loudly.

“Then I’ll tell you again in front of your family; we value the strength of your people and your clan but we don’t want The Clan’s Alpha. We’re putting together a squadron of mounted teams and ttraco won’t tolerate one. Their all alphas for christsake,” the human answered as he took a drink from his glass. He still did not turn to face Alpha.

The efte` quickly sized up the human for threats. He saw no obvious weapons. “I see you are unarmed. If you wish to arm yourself you have the right,” he granted his combatant.

“No need,” answered the human as he spun around on the stool. “Nobody needs to get killed over this. Tell you what, if you and your boys can keep me inside this bar for the next five minutes; I’ll recommend that you be paired-up with a ttraco. Natural weaponry only, deal?” the man offered as he showed his teeth.

The clan leader laughed a little as he saw those teeth. So it was true then, humans were reputed to bare their teeth in agreement and non-aggression because their bite held no threat. Not so with efte`. When Alpha showed his teeth, the meaning was of deadly menace. He did so, “You are at a disadvantage. Still your display of bravery is admirable even if based on foolishness.”

“Time starts now,” declared the human as he stood up to pass by the alpha.

Standing behind the bar were the only two other occupants of the large building at this time. Auroon had leased the aircraft and spacecraft hangar a few years back. Though ground space was expensive here, the owner of the bar knew that he could keep a good volume of customers coming through if he could operate close to the port and provide for the larger of the space faring races as well. So far his business had thrived. His was the most popular gathering place among the increasing number of humans who visited the city. They came in to see the exotic clientele. It was a half-hour before opening time, Earth-standard.

“Should we call for police?” offered the bartender.

“No, he rents the place now and then for these kinds of meetings. Just watch,” answered Auroon.

The efte` put a hand on the human’s shoulder and gripped hard. The human’s hand shot up and, gripping the other’s wrist, drove his thumb into a nerve cluster. Shots of electric pain were followed by tingling. The efte` couldn’t maintain his grip. His hand dropped as he tried to shake it off. The human walked past him.

Alpha could not let him leave. He charged this time, ready to grapple or bite whichever came first. The human side-stepped and caught his opponent by the arm and neck. Using the other’s momentum, the human directed the efte`s head toward the edge of the table. Several teeth were broken off as the open mouth closed over the table’s edge. The human then drove an elbow to base of the jaw, and Alpha was down.

The other four now sprung into action. They must uphold the honor of The Clan and the opponent had proven a match for Alpha. This would be a pack fight.

“Auroon, do you ever take bets on these meetings?” asked the bartender.

“No. Why, are you willing to bet on the clan?”

“I will wager ten on the clan.”

“Done.” said Auroon as they watched round two unfold.

The four circled warily around the human. They had seen that it moved very fluidly and without exerting much effort. They also understood now that those hands were the weapons to be watched, and that their movement was almost too fast to follow. Mostly they recognized the eyes. They belonged to an accomplished and confident warrior.

The human had taken the alpha out of the picture at least for the time being. The other four were preparing for attack. When they rushed him, the man charged hard into the one he was facing. His tackle carried the efte` hard against a metal post, knocking the wind out of him and possibly breaking a rib or two. The man then spun around behind the post to gain some room. As the man did so, he kicked hard and landed a blow squarely on the snout of number three as that one approached. The human then pushed past him as the efte` blinked and attempted to stand as he tried to staunch the blood flowing from his nostrils. The man resumed walking toward the main exit.

The remaining two were gauging their chances. Soon others could get back into the fight, but the human was only a few steps from the exit. They charged the human again. One went high, one went low. The human ducked under one attack and the efte` passed overhead. The last attack landed teeth into the human’s leg. Luckily it was metal under those pants.

“Fifty-fifty chance on that one.” Bill commented as he switched position slightly and closed his leg around his opponent’s neck while keeping the arms occupied. The efte` let go of his bite to try to wriggle out but only gave the man a better position to work from. The circulatory system in the neck was close enough to human in function for this to work. The sleeper hold began to take effect. Bill told the last one of the clan in his way, “You can walk out that door right now and I will release him and follow you out peacefully. Stay and defend the honor of your clan and I won’t be content with just nipping your ear. Make your decision now.”

The last one had not wanted to be here. He followed his brothers out of duty but had never wanted the responsibility of a leadership position. Despite the advantages of being raised within an influential family, one was still responsible for earning one’s own rank through tests of skill and strength. He hadn’t even earned any ranking within the clan yet. The efte` approached the human. He was ready to fight for his kin. A shadow fell across the exit behind him, but he didn’t dare take his eyes off of the human. He braced for a final charge.

Bill released the one in his leg-lock as he watched the subject approach. This one had been reluctant to engage, but now Bill could see that the young male was committed to the defense of his clan. The male would die for his own if necessary. The efte` bared his teeth and charged.

Bill was playing this one close. Those teeth meant that any bite wound would be a severe if not fatal one. Combine that with a charge that could pass for a linebacker high on steroid smoothies and you just had to stay out of the way. Their weakness in close combat was their tendency to follow a ritualistic fighting style developed over generations. It was fairly predictable and demonstrated a lack of understanding of other possible styles. Bill took one step forward and threw his body against the legs of his opponent. Having tripped him up, Bill grabbed a hold of one of his legs in passing and brought the efte` down on his face. The human quickly clambered over his opponent’s body and pressed his knee against the back of the efte`s neck.

“I’ve seen enough,” Bill announced to the unseen watchers behind the efte` as he released him and stood up. Other members of the clan had recovered enough to act by now, but for some reason unknown to the reluctant efte`, his brother and cousin had chosen not to.

Bill then looked directly at the young efte` he had just released and told him, “You did good.” He then addressed the rest of the clan, “As far as I’m concerned five minutes are up and clan Fa-ru fought for and won a place in the squadron trials. In exchange for that courtesy, you Alpha will grant the choice of which of you to sign-up to this one.”

Bill motioned to someone as yet unseen by the young efte`. A slight rustle could be heard but only just. Then a strange yet pleasing scent passed to his nose as the individual moved up alongside him. It was ttraco but it was of the family he had only heard of.

“What is your name and rank within the clan?” asked the feathered one in his language, spoken. It turned its head toward him; its yellow eyes stared directly into his.

“Tonsrit, I hold no formal rank within the clan,” he answered as he rose to his feet.

“Perfect,” it responded to Tonsrit as it moved past him toward the center of the bar. ...


----------



## reptile logic (May 11, 2016)

Bump.


----------

